# animal crossing 3ds grass



## nooky13 (Jul 14, 2010)

As you know there was a problem with running on grass and grass dying was a major problem in city folk.  Do you think nintendo will fix the problem and stop the grass from dying, in the 3ds version

If the grass does die if you walk on it what you should do with the next game is put paths down a few days after you get it and only walk on the paths so the rest of the grass doesn't die!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 14, 2010)

1. they cant fix it, its part of the game
2. Nintendo dont care about this game


----------



## D1llon (Jul 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> 1. they cant fix it, its part of the game
> 2. Nintendo dont care about this game


1) This thread is about a completely different game. Also yes it is possible that Nintendo could fix it, people have talked about it being in a DLC form. 
2) I like your grammar there (unless it was on purpose) . Also if they do not care why would they make 4 versions of the same game and continuous DLC?


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jul 23, 2010)

If Nintendo is smart, I bet they would fix it.  I doubt that there was any way that Nintendo could've ignored all the complaints about people's grass getting destroyed and their town becoming a desert.


----------

